
Cigarette butts are polluting the ocean more than plastic straws - elorant
https://globalnews.ca/news/4418956/cigarette-butts-ocean-pollution-ban/
======
todaysAI
What's the difference between a cigarette butt and a plastic straw? The
government makes no money off straws.

~~~
backupcavalry
Same can be said of the drugs they campaign so hard against too. There's
plenty of problems with stuff like ecstasy / meth and the like, and I'm sure
they cause problems that affect non-users people indirectly, but cigarettes
are insidious in that you're going to breath in that crap whether you like it
or not as soon as you go anywhere where smoking is prevalent.

But I'm sure the money they getting over and under the table makes it all
okay! /s

------
echlebek
I've often wondered why society doesn't force cigarette manufacturers to make
biodegradeable cigarette butts. I've never seen a smoker throw their butts
anywhere but the ground.

~~~
flukus
> I've never seen a smoker throw their butts anywhere but the ground.

This is one of those areas where you get much better (far from perfect but
better) results if you make the right thing to do the easy thing to do. It
doesn't take much to make smokers happy, a large enough area for them, some
cover and some ashtrays, do this and people will generally use ashtrays. These
days so many places are rushing to vilify smokers and push them out on the
street, when you're out in a side street getting your fix, maybe getting
rained on or baking in the sun and don't have an ashtray or bin in sight then
the ciggie butt is going on the ground.

It's like complaining about litter but not providing bins.

~~~
papln
I have allergies and my nose runs a lot. Somehow I manage to not throw my
tissues on the ground.

Is it so hard to carry an ash box with a cigarette box?

